# Rant - Nancy Lieberman



## Gym Rat

*Rant -*

Honestly, I do not care who sleeps with who. But when Nancy Lieberman left the Detroit Shock as head coach under a scandel, accussed of sleeping with one of her players, I lost a ton of repect for someone that I had long looked up to as a player. To this day, she denies the fling and calls this player a good friend. I have NO idea if this relationship did or did not happen, but, clearly there is a conflict of interest in Lieberman's endorsement of DeForge for Most Improved Player 

In her post season awards article on ESPN.com 

Lieberman's Choices for Awards 





> Despite playing on the team with the worst record in the league, the Mercury's DeForge has been a bright spot in Phoenix, and considering she didn't play in the WNBA in either of the past two seasons, her story is remarkable. DeForge was traded to Houston on draft day in 2001, but after getting sick in training camp, Van Chancellor waived her.
> 
> DeForge forged on, and ended up as Kansas City's leading scorer in the NWBL that year. In 2002, the 5-foot-10 guard was assigned to Charlotte as a free agent but was let go during the Sting's final cuts of training camp. Again, DeForge didn't quit, and played another season (this time with Chicago) in the NWBL.
> Then, prior to this season, Phoenix brought DeForge in as a free agent and ended up signing her in April. And now, she's averaging a team-high 10.5 points, almost three rebounds and two assists per game. DeForge, who is averaging 30.8 minutes and started 21 of 28 games, ranks eighth in the league with 41 3-pointers. She's shooting 37.8 percent from the field, 35 percent from 3-point range and 71.2 percent at the line. DeForge also ranks second on the team in assists, third in steals and fourth in rebounding.
> 
> While the stats are impressive, DeForge's persistence is really the highlight of her comeback. Despite sitting out for two years, when her only link to the league was watching games via satellite TV, she stayed in shape and got better. In 2000, her only year in the league, she scored 5.4 points per game, an average she has doubled this season.
> 
> And she did it by herself. Unlike in college where you have the facilities and weight room at your disposal, DeForge had to seek out these things, people to play with and competition. That requires a lot of mental toughness and tenacity. Then, even when she finally got invited to the Phoenix camp, she had to prove herself yet again, rebuild her reputation from rock bottom. She did it with no benefits and no bonuses, just hard work, and DeForge should be the prototype for any kid who wants to be a professional athlete.


Well, that out pouring of respect is admirable but in my opinion not appropriate. 

Look at this article on the Nancy Lieberman website:

Lieberman's Website  

Lieberman is using DeForge to help promote and sell a product. 

And, here is an article that talks about the Lieberman/DeForge scandal. The article is about Byears.

Newark Star-Ledger Article 

Nancy Lieberman wants to be respected as an analyst and as a former coach and player. Until she quits promoting based on her on personal agenda - she gets NO respect from me. 

DeForge may deserve to be a candidate for Most Improved Player - I don't want to take anything away from her. But so do many other people without a personal relationship (whatever that may be) or business relationship (note Lieberman's website) with Nancy. Nancy clearly has a conflict of interest when it comes to DeForge and should have stated so in the article or refrained from writing it.

Lieberman has lost even more respect. How much do you have to lose Nancy, before you get smart and realize people are on to you?


----------



## doger30

i didn't know that thanks for the info. but the shock are better off now


----------



## talula

It is certainly in bad taste for Lieberman to lobby for DeForge, a person she has a business and more than likely had a very personal relationship with. It wouldn't be nearly as bad if Nolan and Snow weren't obviously a better choice for Most Improved.

And did you notice the title of the article on her site, "The Secret of Two Stars?" That just struck me as a little odd considering the history and controversy between them.

That being said, I still hold Leiberman in high regards for everything she did as a player. These incidents are just very disappointing.


----------



## Gym Rat

It struck me as odd too. I can't even listen to a word that comes out of Lieberman's mouth. It is her on agenda... not true analysis.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

What? Not hall-of-famer Nancy Liebermen. Oh my God, i had so much respect for her. i think deforge is a good contender for mvp, but nolan, riley, and snow desrve it more than deforge.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

SO THIS TOPIC BASICALLY SAY THAT NANCY IS GAY! HMMMZ IT MAKES YOU WONDER HOW MANY OTHER PLAYERS IN THE WNBA ARE GAY!


----------



## Comets_Always23

*hmmmm*

I went to Leiberman's site and all I can say about it is 'wow'. I have read about the alleged affair she had with Deforge and all, but I want to give her the benefit of the doubt. She may be just friends with Deforge and friends do help friends out. However, it does make me think....


----------



## Gym Rat

*Re: hmmmm*



> Originally posted by <b>Comets_Always23</b>!
> I went to Leiberman's site and all I can say about it is 'wow'. I have read about the alleged affair she had with Deforge and all, but I want to give her the benefit of the doubt. She may be just friends with Deforge and friends do help friends out. However, it does make me think....


I could care less about the affair... what matters to me his biased reporting/analysis... and Lieberman obviously has something personal to gain by endorsing Deforge.


----------



## s a b a s 11

*Re: Re: hmmmm*



> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> I could care less about the affair... what matters to me his biased reporting/analysis... and Lieberman obviously has something personal to gain by endorsing Deforge.


I do see some bias, but picking Deforge for most-improved doesn't seem like a bad pick lately... with Deforge getting player of the week honours.

I must admit I don't know much about her nor their affair.

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat

How about Deforge and Lieberman endorsing and selling a product on Lieberman's website based on both of their comebacks as players? Isn't that a CLEAR conflict of interest?


----------



## s a b a s 11

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> How about Deforge and Lieberman endorsing and selling a product on Lieberman's website based on both of their comebacks as players? Isn't that a CLEAR conflict of interest?


I don't need to see Lieberman's site to see bias, all I had to do was read her summary for most-improved... she was a little too in-depth and trying really hard to sell her point (no pun intended) I do agree with you GR, just mentioning that Deforge seems like she may even deserve the nod.

STuart


----------

